# New project: patio smoking table



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

So I got tired of using this little footstool to rest my ashtray on. It was so low and small, ashes got everwhere and I had no place to put my beverages or my phone when I was out there. So I decided I needed a table, but got real lazy with just ideas in my head. I'm not great at building things so I got lazy, then I found this little table at the complex dumpster (I live in a condo) which was a good height once i shaved the legs down about 2 inches. It was still small, but it was solid and a good place to start. Its not finished but its well on the way.



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/secondk.jpg/
starting to take shape. I ended up trashing this top and decided it was too small. Plus I didnt like the trimwork i did


Initial stain, and new trim giving the table more of a weighty feel. Still needs paint and waterproofing.



The ashtrays are suppose to go in your car cupholder. I originally bought them when I thought I was going to buy Adirondeck chairs. The little circular insert is for my patio umbrella. Having the umbrella running through there will insure it doesnt tip forward due to the very forward placement of the tabltop attachment. It still needs drawers that I'm salvaging from dominoe boxes with sliding lids. The lids will be attached to the bottom of the table so the box can slide forward like a drawer. I have additional trim to attach to the front of the drawers so the facing will match the rest of the trim.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice start Fred, can't wait to see the next steps of this project. :thumb:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, do those ashtrays come out?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice start and transformation of that dumpster find!


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cool. Way to turn nothing into something.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice, do those ashtrays come out?


yes, the only thing holding them is a screw I have set in a hole through the table to keep the ashtrays from spinning around loose. the screw is just loose in the table. Its not screwed in, kinda like a pin guide. you can see he top of the screws in the lower edge of the ashtray. The wife was very happy i did this on a budget.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That is very nice!!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Very nice indeed... definitely want to see the final product.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Great idea and good job Fred!!

From trash to treasure!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like it will be an excellent smoking table.


----------



## wfd38383 (May 3, 2011)

Lookin good; good use of cup holders


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

This is an excellant project. Since a couple of days ago, I have been thinking about the same thing. I want to collect a bunch of cigar bands and put them on the table and cover them in a thick layer of polyurethane or acrylic. Anyone know what this process is called.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job Fred looks 100% better and functional now Kinda fun isn't it


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

It is totally fun. I had the wife making fun of me. She said "now your making furniture for your cigars?" I had to spin it and say , "hey now you have a place to put your stuff when you read out on the patio."
My next big idea is to build a liquor cabinet with a slide out tray my humidor could sit on. I need more practice building things before I go that big though.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

mturnmm said:


> This is an excellant project. Since a couple of days ago, I have been thinking about the same thing. I want to collect a bunch of cigar bands and put them on the table and cover them in a thick layer of polyurethane or acrylic. Anyone know what this process is called.


I call it a kick ass idea I wish I thought about sooner. Do you plan on using it indoors or out? I've seen something like that at the craft store where you can actually have the acrylic about a half inch thick above your surface. The problem is over time if it was in the sun it would turn kinda yellow.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Found it: decoupage.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Cool project. Be sure to post some action shots of it!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> I call it a kick ass idea I wish I thought about sooner. Do you plan on using it indoors or out? I've seen something like that at the craft store where you can actually have the acrylic about a half inch thick above your surface. The problem is over time if it was in the sun it would turn kinda yellow.


 I would use it in my Mancave/Garage I don't smoke in the house!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

oh, then a polycrylic would work fine


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome table!!



as for the cigar bands idea...somewhere there is a Poker Table with a Cigar Band Insert...I will see if I can find it.



Shawn


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting... Now I need to go buy more wood working tools so I can start building this kind of stuff. HAHA. Great idea too. I always walk to the back of my yard to let my cigar ash in the rocks on the other side of the fence, this is much more practical. lol


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

DAMN YOU!!!! I thought you said you weren't good at building things! That table looks friggin' awesome. The imbedded ashtrays and umbrella slot... NOW you have me thinking... maybe... I could put something like this together. But I'm so damned lazy.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Very nice and "clean" looking.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> DAMN YOU!!!! I thought you said you weren't good at building things! That table looks friggin' awesome. The imbedded ashtrays and umbrella slot... NOW you have me thinking... maybe... I could put something like this together. But I'm so damned lazy.


Lol, thanks man. I really do like building things but sometime my measurements are um....a bit.off. this was actually the second top. The first one was a bit off...actually way off. The plus side is I learn something each time I screw up. I really need to get back down to the garage to finish this thing. More pics soon as I get more done.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

props to the wife for recommending domino boxes. Saved me the hassle of building drawers


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

sweet.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

DONE!!!



You can now see with the umbrella in place why the crazy amount of overhang on the front end of the table


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great job Fred, you should be very proud, now go enjoy it!


----------



## Meyers (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow that is sweet. Very Nice


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, thats some nice craftmenship right there.


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

That's awesome, great job!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Man, that's sharp. Beats the hell out of the milk crate I'm using....


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That's awesome!!!! Great job!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

The table turned out great, nice job!


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

that is some good wood work! i do like what i see


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Great job, I love it when I see items that get thrown away and picked up by someone else and given a new life.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, that turned out amazing.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I spoke too soon. After sitting in the sun for the first day three perfectly straight cracks appeared side by side right down the length of the table. Sanded it down and trying to fill in the cracks with varnish. I'm hoping there was residual moisture in the wood the caused it to split when it expanded from the heat. Another lesson learned was choose the type of wood used outdoors wisely instead of cheaply.


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Can always work through the issues, that is truly impressive. Enjoy it. :high5:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks very nice  I like that you painted the original table (the leg parts). At first I was like, the part he made looks WAY better than the part he scavenged... but it looks great painted


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Gracias  yea in the beginning the wifey was like are you gonna do something about the bottom? And why is it have so much overhang on the front.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great! The upside if the wood doesn't stabilize on you... You can take it apart and correct any shortcomings!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea, I kinda went into this with "if I screw this up at least I get to learn what not to do next time." I pretty say that with every project I work on.....I make at least one major mistake each project, but as long as I walk away with all my fingers intact I'm ok with that.


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## bzukeran (Jun 16, 2011)

that is a sweet table! i need something like that for smoking with the boys!! we use a tiny table and it sucks when theres a bunch of people crowding around it.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

dragonhead08 said:


> my addy's in my profile :dance: lol gorgeous job.......might have to steal a few of those ideas if ya dont mind


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

:banana:Be my guest, happy to answer any questions you might have

these are the key to it all

Amazon.com: Road Warrior Travel Ashtray: Home & Garden


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

That turned out great!


----------

